

Newell: We have to convince EA to come back - alexanderswang
http://www.develop-online.net/news/38470/Newell-We-have-to-convince-EA-to-come-back

======
jeffool
Maybe I'm a bit out of touch, but, it seems to me that the role of "publisher"
in today's world should have changed far more than it has. I would imagine it
to very much include digital publishing as well.

I always found it odd that online storefronts (like MS' Xbox Live and Sony's
PS Store) still require games have third party publishers.

------
alexanderswang
Really hope EA will bring Crysis 2 back to Steam and of course release BF3 on
Steam. It will definitely bring EA more money!

